# Circuito amplificador y como pasar de 30 a 12 Vcc



## zgouki (Ene 8, 2008)

Que tal amigos foristas. Les comento una duda que tengo:
Resulta que tengo que hacer un circuito amplificador donde poseo una entrada logica positiva (5 Vcc) y debo activar una sirena de 12 Vcc, utilizando obviamente un transistor (ver diagrama). La fuente a utilizar (y que debo estabilizar en 12 Vcc, supongo que con un 7812) es de 30 Vcc. La entrada que va hacia la base del transistor (que nose cual debo utilizar) proviene de un IC CD4078 (compuerta NOR 8 entradas). Mis dudas son las siguientes:
* Que transistor debo utilizar(codigo)? O tengo que usar un relay? (si es posible indicarme donde poner resistencias limitadoras de corriente, ya que mi esquema no las tiene)
* Como debo hacer el circuito para transformar los 30 Vcc en 12 Vcc?(esto es lo mas importante)

Espero sus respuestas.Desde ya muchas gracias amigos.
Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Ene 8, 2008)

- Es un transistor PNP , utiliza el 2n3906 o el BC557
- Para el voltaje utiliza un 7812 con un pequeño disipador o considera utilizar un regulador de switcheo , quiza el lm12575M-12


----------



## El nombre (Ene 8, 2008)

olé mabauti!
Como es que tiras así de bien. Me siento muy orgulloso de pertenercer a un foro que...
¿qué te hace pensar que no es un NPN?
Si activas con la puerta negada (13)... una NOR 
No me aventuraria a decir nada sin ver las entradas o la salida en reposo.

Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ene 8, 2008)

OK, gracias por sus respuestas. Probe un transistor NPN (BC548) y dio resultado. Ahora me gustaría saber sobre como regulo los 30 Volts DC de un transformador a 12 Vcc: como debo utilizar el 7812 y que otros componentes (capacitores, diodos, etc.) debo incorporarle al circuito? Se que quizas no deba publicar esta pregunta aqui (debería ir en el topico Fuentes de alimentación), pero ya introduje el tema en cuestión en este topico. Sepan disculparme. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Si tu transformador es de 12 de donde sacas 30 ?

Como husar el LM7812  ? diria Confucion: "El datasheet no muerde !"


----------



## mabauti (Ene 9, 2008)

hola el nombre , sucede que un PNP tiene en este caso un mejor comportamiento



claro que se puedeusar un NPN, pero yo recomendaria un PNP con estas conexiones


----------



## zgouki (Ene 9, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si tu transformador es de 12 de donde sacas 30 ?
> 
> Como husar el LM7812  ? diria Confucion: "El datasheet no muerde !"



Sucede que me olvide de poner una coma en la frase del anterior post :"Ahora me gustaría saber sobre como regulo los 30 Volts DC de un transformador*, *a 12 Vcc..."
El transformador es de 30 volts, y debo pasar a 12 volts. Con respecto al datasheet, no lo he leido pero quizas no dice que sucede si en vez de utilizar un transformador 12 o 15 volts uso uno de 30 volts...se quema el 7812? Como debo conectarlo?
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ene 9, 2008)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El datasheet es lo primero que se debe leer.......

Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ene 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias Dano, lo que sucede es que en el datasheet no aparece (o quizas lo dice pero no lo entiendo) como debo conectar dicho LM7812 con la fuente de 30 Vcc. Lo que necesito es saber el valor de los capacitores (se que van capacitores pero nose donde). Todo ese circuito es para alimentar una sirena electronica de 6 tonos de 12V/30W (cuanto corriente consumira?). Todo este tema me tiene un poco confundido, espero sepan ayudarme.  
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Fijate esto, el la conexión generica universal del los reguladores LMxx.
Si quieres mejorarlo un poco agregas un electrolitico a la entrada y otro a la salida con el negativo de estos conectados a GND, Por ejemplo 2200uF a la entrada y 100uF a la salida, los que figuran (33nF y 10nF) en el esquema los dejas, los electroliticos van en paralelo con estos.


Las patas son (Visto desde arriba, se puede leer el codigo y con las patas hacia tu barriga) la de la izquierda Input, la del medio GND y la derecha Output.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2008)

Hola.

Creo que 7812, no te va a servir, ya que, la sirena es 12V / 30W, eso quiere decir que consume 2.5A, el 7812 es de 1A.
Puedes optar por el LM350 es de 3A, mira su hoja de datos (datasheet).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zgouki (Ene 10, 2008)

Gracias por sus respuestas!   
Una duda con respecto a la sirena de 30W: yo la probé con un transformador de 12V cuyo maximo amperaje que puede llegar a entregar es de 500mA (según los datos que aparecen en el transformador).  Puedo decir que suena muy bien, y que el transformador no se calienta ni un poquito (solo lo probe durante unos 30 segundos, pero con esto es suficiente, ya que la sirena no va a sonar mas de 5 segundos cada medio minuto). Tan bien la probé con un transformador de 9V/500mA y suena apenas un poco mas bajo, pero tambien no hay problema con el calor disipado. Sabiendo esto, es posible utilizar los LM78XX para bajar el voltaje (30 Vcc) a 12 o 9 Volts? Hay algun problema si utilizo la sirena a 9 volts?
Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Ene 10, 2008)

No creo... el transformador te debe estar entregando 2.5A momentaneamente... el transformador esta diseñado para soportar cargas qe consuman 500mA constantes... te va a funcionar, a la larga se te van a qemar tanto el regulador como el transformador...

podes optar por un zener y un transistor...


----------



## zgouki (Ene 11, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> No creo... el transformador te debe estar entregando 2.5A momentaneamente... el transformador esta diseñado para soportar cargas qe consuman 500mA constantes... te va a funcionar, a la larga se te van a qemar tanto el regulador como el transformador...
> 
> podes optar por un zener y un transistor...


Gracias por tu atensión. Como seria eso del zener y el transistor? disculpa mi ignorancia, es que soy un aficionado  ops: 
Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 12, 2010)

zgouki pudiste encontrar la forma de convertir 30v a 12v?


----------



## Izutzu24 (Dic 6, 2010)

bueno mi problema es parecido 
que transistor uso para activar una sirena de 30w (  12 v ) con un pic 
osea activar la sirena cuando envia un 1 y desactivar cuando mande un 0


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

Izutzu24 dijo:


> bueno mi problema es parecido
> que transistor uso para activar una sirena de 30w (  12 v ) con un pic
> osea activar la sirena cuando envia un 1 y desactivar cuando mande un 0



Y un relé no te sirve?


----------



## Izutzu24 (Dic 6, 2010)

podrias mandarme un es*QU*ema circuital a groso modo 
es q*UE* soy nuevo y nun*CA* he trabajado con rele


----------



## pandacba (Dic 8, 2010)

Existen reguladores de fijos de 3, 5 y más amperes,  GM electronica los tiene

Un ejemplo de 3A en capsula TO3 metálica el el MC78T12 que hemos utilizado en muchas ocaxiones al igual  el LM323K que tambien es de 3A pero para 5V

Hasta un tiempo atras se conseguia en la misma casa el LT1038CK que es un regulador variable  de 1.2V a 33V en cápsula metálica y que maneja 10A


----------



## unmonje (Dic 10, 2010)

Izutzu24 dijo:


> bueno mi problema es parecido
> que transistor uso para activar una sirena de 30w (  12 v ) con un pic
> osea activar la sirena cuando envia un 1 y desactivar cuando mande un 0



A modo grosero,....30W/12 Volts = 2,5 Amperes

Tu transistor debe poder soportar esta corriente constantemente ,pero es un riesgo,lo razonable es que  conectes  la sirena con un -relay-.
Si usas una PIC,ò una lògica -basculante- (flip-flop),debes prestar atenciòn a los ruidos del contacto,ya que en esa potencia podrian resetear tu PIC ò la lògica discreta que uses.
Si insistes con el transistor , usalo como  -seguidor por emisor-.
Necesitaras seguramente disipadores de alumunio.
Los 7812,24,08,05....etc...olvidate de ellos mas allà de 1Amper de corriente ò 32 Volt de tensiòn de entrada.
No olvides que , cuando hablas de tensiòn de transformador,hablas de tensiòn alterna,por ende,con un trafo de 24 VAC,obtendras 35VDC luego de trectificarlos,esta omiciòn es sufuciente para romper varias cosas.

La conversiòn es :
                           Tensiòn de salida -->  Y(VDC)   =  x (VAC) * 1,4142 (raiz de 2) 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2010)

la mejor forma de conectar una carga importante por un lado es un relay pero por otro se puede utilizar un transistor, que maneje sobradametne la corriente y la potencia en juego, en tu caso un transistor que maneje unos 60W(minimos) y unos 7A, hay muchos pero necesitaras disipador
Si se acciona por un estado alto utilizas un nPN emisor a masa y colector a la sirena, un diodo en paralelo con esta (catodo al positivo) como el TIP102 60A 80W pero seria mejor un mosfet de canal N como un IRF540 15A continuos, 85W y una resistencia interna de 55mΩ con lo que arrojara una caida de 200mV lo que arrojara una disipación de 700mW con lo cual no necesitara disipador hay otros como el BUK456 que tienen 20mΩ con lo el cula la potencia disminuira a menos de la mitad es decis unos 300mW aproximadamente


----------



## alejony (Feb 28, 2012)

Creo que hay una gran equivocación en todo esto el compañero Zgouki habla de una sirena de 6 tonos de 12V y 30W estas son la que se utilizan en las alarmas de los carros y notablemente su consumo nunca es de 30W a lo que mas bien se refiere esto es a 30 W musicales que no es el consumo de la misma si no la potencia en sonido que entrega y nunca una sirena de estas va a consumir 2.5 amp asi que si usas un LM7812 con un condensador de 1000uf a 50 V y un filtro de 0.1uf a 50 v en paralelo a la salida y usas el diagrama que aparece en el datasheet del 7812 te funcionara perfecto sin problemas.


----------

